# Is it a phase or is it permanent?



## ronlane (Nov 12, 2013)

Okay, for about the last month, I have found myself converting more and more photos to black and white. Is this just a phase or is this something that I'm totally addicted with no cure to be found?

Here are a few more from this weekend, that I converted.

1) Same barbed wire as before with a different lens, crop and angle.




Afternoon walk-5-2 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

2) Where am I?




Afternoon walk-2 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr

3) Union Pacific time.




Afternoon walk-1-2 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 12, 2013)

Good question because I find my self liking b&w a lot, especially street shots. For example, Some street shots may have subtle colors but then have a area that's vibrant and distracting. If it gets converted to b&w my eyes seem to rest easier on the subject if that makes any sense. I like color and saturation to but less then I did when I first started shooting and seems my perception has changed for some unknown reason to me. I still don't like b&w in wildlife though.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2013)

We're gonna' send photowrangler out the to OK, to beat the B&W right outta' you, Ron! lol !

I like the Yukon sign on the building shot, and the barbed wire shot is actually pretty interesting to look at. The way I see it, photos that are designed with a lot of line, shape, mass, texture, and tonal variation are well-suited to B&W. Like the barbed wire on the pole: loads of lines, which create shapes, paired against a solid mass that itself has loads of textural clues: THAT is the type of subject that works well in B&W. Supremely well. The same can be said for the Yukon sign on the old building: lines, shapes, masses, textures, tonal variations...again, a NATURAL B&W type of subject matter.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 13, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> Good question because I find my self liking b&w a lot, especially street shots. For example, Some street shots may have subtle colors but then have a area that's vibrant and distracting. If it gets converted to b&w my eyes seem to rest easier on the subject if that makes any sense. I like color and saturation to but less then I did when I first started shooting and seems my perception has changed for some unknown reason to me. I still don't like b&w in wildlife though.



I can relate totally. It seems that I'm making virtual copies of just about every photo and trying a b&w conversion on it just to see. My wife even commented that I'm doing a lot of b&w lately.



Derrel said:


> We're gonna' send photowrangler out the to OK, to beat the B&W right outta' you, Ron! lol !
> 
> I like the Yukon sign on the building shot, and the barbed wire shot is actually pretty interesting to look at. The way I see it, photos that are designed with a lot of line, shape, mass, texture, and tonal variation are well-suited to B&W. Like the barbed wire on the pole: loads of lines, which create shapes, paired against a solid mass that itself has loads of textural clues: THAT is the type of subject that works well in B&W. Supremely well. The same can be said for the Yukon sign on the old building: lines, shapes, masses, textures, tonal variations...again, a NATURAL B&W type of subject matter.



Go ahead and send said photowrangler to see me. I see what you are saying about the sign and the barbed wire. Where as the train, not so much. It's one of those that I just had to try the conversion on.

Just another step in the journey.

Thank you for the responses.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 13, 2013)

My condolences Ron..
The wife and I both hope that this horrible affliction soon passes and that you are able to make a speedy recovery.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 13, 2013)

I love the first two
but couldn't figure out what I didn't like about the last one until I thought about it.  
But the railroad car is superbright and the other two photos are on the dark side across the entire image.  And as Derrel indirectly alludes about, the railroad car is a few flat slabs lacking detail.

did you add vignettting too?


----------



## sashbar (Nov 13, 2013)

I like the Yukon shot. I think you have just discovered how powerfully a B&W image brings out the shapes, lines, geometry, shadows, contrasts and as a result - the drama that is present in an image. And it is a great thing. It means that you are developing your visual culture, so to speak.  I do not think it is permanent or a phase. Treat it as a new opportunity, you have just broadened your choice of artistic interpretation. :thumbup:


----------



## ronlane (Nov 13, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> My condolences Ron..
> The wife and I both hope that this horrible affliction soon passes and that you are able to make a speedy recovery.



Thanks Pixmedic, Since I got a 70-200mm f/4L yesterday, I can see that I'll be getting back to some portrait work shortly.



astroNikon said:


> I love the first two
> but couldn't figure out what I didn't like about the last one until I thought about it.
> But the railroad car is superbright and the other two photos are on the dark side across the entire image.  And as Derrel indirectly alludes about, the railroad car is a few flat slabs lacking detail.
> 
> did you add vignettting too?



Thank you astroNikon. I did add a light vignetting to them. click on the link and see the color version of the train and the sign.



sashbar said:


> I like the Yukon shot. I think you have just discovered how powerfully a B&W image brings out the shapes, lines, geometry, shadows, contrasts and as a result - the drama that is present in an image. And it is a great thing. It means that you are developing your visual culture, so to speak.  I do not think it is permanent or a phase. Treat it as a new opportunity, you have just broadened your choice of artistic interpretation. :thumbup:



Thanks sashbar, I am learning about what is making a good b&w and I see it as adding another tool to my toolbox.


----------



## paigew (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't think its a phase. I think you have been sucked in to the bw club. Almost all my personal work is bw.


----------



## KmH (Nov 13, 2013)

It was summed up nicely by sashbar.
You want it to be permanent. 

I have to think more and work harder at making good B&W images than I have to to make good color images.

Most of my fine art photography work has been done in B&W.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 13, 2013)

paigew said:


> I don't think its a phase. I think you have been sucked in to the bw club. Almost all my personal work is bw.



Sweet a new club, lol.



KmH said:


> It was summed up nicely by sashbar.
> You want it to be permanent.
> 
> I have to think more and work harder at making good B&W images than I have to to make good color images.
> ...



Keith, you are right, I want it to be permanent but only if I am doing it right.


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 23, 2013)

Some subjects render themselves to B&W, while others do not. With film you had to pre-visualize the final print before snapping the shutter. Not simply throw a switch back and forth to see which you prefer. I still do that with digital. I know before snapping the shutter if I will process it as B&W or color. Almost never do I change my mind while at the computer.
I look through the B&W gallery and see so many photographs that have no logical reason to be converted other then it's the new "in" thing.

I really enjoy your post and wire. I think I personally would have lost the space on the right a zoomed in on some of the post and wire textures, but that's just an opinion. There are some wonderful textures on that post. Nice contrast and nice tones. Nicely done.


----------



## limr (Dec 23, 2013)

I've always been drawn to B&W. As mentioned, certain subjects lend themselves better to it. Images that feature a lot of lines, patterns, angles, geometry...they seem to work better in black and white. And of course light is important in every image, but I find that light becomes even more important in black and white. I feel it can be the actual subject more often than it can in color pictures. I think I just gravitate towards those kinds of pictures anyway, which is probably why I've gravitated towards black and white more than towards color.

So this could be a phase that you are going through as you are learning different ways of seeing or developing a...dare I say, "style"? ... or it might be the beginning of a beautiful friendship


----------



## timor (Dec 23, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Okay, for about the last month, I have found myself converting more and more photos to black and white. Is this just a phase or is this something that I'm totally addicted with no cure to be found?


 I hope for full transition to b&w together with switching to b&w film to not just "convert" but to think and create straight in b&w.


----------



## KariAnn (Dec 23, 2013)

I love B&W conversions so much that I bought an old Nikon film camera, so I could shoot B&W film in order to learn more about what the real thing looks like.


----------



## timor (Dec 23, 2013)

KariAnn said:


> I love B&W conversions so much that I bought an old Nikon film camera, so I could shoot B&W film in order to learn more about what the real thing looks like.


----------



## trojancast (Dec 24, 2013)

I love B & W, wether film or digital.  There is something surreal about it.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## mmaria (Dec 24, 2013)

I think it's a phase for you, a great one though! enjoy!


----------



## timor (Dec 24, 2013)

The best thing you said here is this:





KariAnn said:


> what the *real thing* looks .


Real thing as an opposite to virtual one.


----------



## KariAnn (Jan 17, 2014)

Well, I aspire to have black & white digital conversions that have the same aesthetic qualities as black & white film.  I thought if I could hold b&w prints in my hands&#8230; pictures I took&#8230; it might help me have a better eye for it.


----------



## timor (Jan 18, 2014)

KariAnn said:


> Well, I aspire to have black & white digital conversions that have the same aesthetic qualities as black & white film.  I thought if I could hold b&w prints in my hands&#8230; pictures I took&#8230; it might help me have a better eye for it.



Very good, it might be nice start to something called "visualization". To get there experience is needed, knowledge of material and tools, real or digital. The process for many, many photographers is simple: first shoot, ask questions later. It means, they shoot without the vision of final "product". Later they try to "improve" the picture, often by converting to b&w. Maybe it will look better b&w ? This approach is fine, we all are doing it for fun, but it is a low level approach. What you plan to do: make b&w prints and study them to see, how the conversion works, will lead fairly quickly to good, b&w, imagination. Maybe then you will try real b&w film and own development. Why not. You might get surprised by how different this experience is.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 18, 2014)

I often wonder how many good color shots I might pass up because my mind is always looking for the perfect B&W conversion, either in film or now digital. Many times it's not even about the subject. It's about how I see something in tones and shades of gray. For me, B&W is a passion.


----------

